

Printable A3-Sized Solar Cells - amerf1
http://mashable.com/2013/05/17/print-a3-sized-solar-cells/

======
durkie
what's the innovation here? nanosolar has been printing (and selling) rolls of
complex chemistry solar cells for several years.

From TFA: One of the most important aspects of this approach, claims Watkins,
is accessibility. "We're developing our processes to be able to use these
existing printing technologies so that the barrier to entry for manufacturing
these new printed solar cells is as low as possible," he said.

\--

that's the whole reason _everyone_ is pursuing printable cells: cause paper
and film processors have already done the heavy lifting how to produce on a
massive scale (like 10 meter wide lines moving at 900 feet / minute).

and there are no real numbers, like efficiency or $/watt.

